# Look at this Shiz



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I haven been absent from the site these past few weeks but i just saw this so i figured i would post it.I heard this happens alot down south.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014...ke-care-of-it/


I couldn't imagine doing something like this to someone.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I haven been absent from the site these past few weeks but i just saw this so i figured i would post it.I heard this happens alot down south.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014...ke-care-of-it/
> 
> ...



I see this all the time here. Homes sit vacant for years. Squatters move in. I believe it's PP contractors renting it out.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

That's really amazing. But, just being the Devil's advocate here, the situation is this.

Law enforcement can't do anything because they don't know the whole story. And people living in a house, with utilities in their name...have rights. OK, so the home owner says "I just bought this house, these people don't have any lease or rental agreement." And law enforcement says, "Did they have one with the last property owner?" Don't know. Have to be handled via eviction.

And, face it, people lie. The squatters say "Yes, we have an agreement, but we didn't write anything down, all done verbally and a handshake."

As long as they are in the house, they have rights. And to make it even worse, now you can't collect rent from them while they are there, because that would give them even more right to stay and you couldn't get them out without an eviction. And if they are smart enough, they can protest the eviction and delay it for months.

Be best to just annoy the crap out of them and make them leave. Stink bombs under the house, as the landlord you can make inspections of the property at will...do a lot of them, at meal times, during the "movie hour", Saturday morning at 6AM... you get the idea. Shut the water off (everybody has a T-handle right?), go by at 2AM on a week night and shut the main breaker off (no alarm clocks, fridge and freezer off for hours, no so much hot water in the morning). Lots of stuff you can do to make their life less happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> That's really amazing. But, just being the Devil's advocate here, the situation is this.
> 
> Law enforcement can't do anything because they don't know the whole story. And people living in a house, with utilities in their name...have rights. OK, so the home owner says "I just bought this house, these people don't have any lease or rental agreement." And law enforcement says, "Did they have one with the last property owner?" Don't know. Have to be handled via eviction.
> 
> ...




_Around here some of these scenarios could also end up with the owner being shot...._


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

BamaPPC said:


> That's really amazing. But, just being the Devil's advocate here, the situation is this.
> 
> Law enforcement can't do anything because they don't know the whole story. And people living in a house, with utilities in their name...have rights. OK, so the home owner says "I just bought this house, these people don't have any lease or rental agreement." And law enforcement says, "Did they have one with the last property owner?" Don't know. Have to be handled via eviction.
> 
> ...


If you were to do half that stuff in most states you would find yourself in some serious legal trouble. 

Just because a tenant owes rent you can not shut the utilities off even if you are paying them. Most inspections have to be given 24 hour notice unless it is an emergency. 

The best thing is play it smart and take it to court and let that process take it's place.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I got my check.. The problem with this "squatter" issue is that the properties around here aren't making it very far into REO before they are sold. not a lot of time to make a go at something like squatting.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> If you were to do half that stuff in most states you would find yourself in some serious legal trouble.
> 
> Just because a tenant owes rent you can not shut the utilities off even if you are paying them. Most inspections have to be given 24 hour notice unless it is an emergency.
> 
> The best thing is play it smart and take it to court and let that process take it's place.


 
That's SPOT ON. These squatters will be removed but at what cost to the property ?? Have the sherriff make repeated drive ups to the property and see where that gets ya. This is a civil matter and police cant do anything about it. 
I had a car I was selling to a co worker he said he had to go cross state to get a check and he'd pay it off, title still in my name. I get a call a few weeks later after this asshat took the car and no payment made. He had hit a car and I was on the hook for damages and such. Ringer was day before the accident I got the overpowering feeling like I should report it stolen. After the report of accident I did. FAst forward after I paid off the insurance claim out of pocket. I called a auto parts ware house and he answers. I started shaking like I was having a seizure and told my boss to finish the parts order, and the clown was starting to recognize my voice " you sound familiar do I know you ?" NO, Hold on I have to put you on hold was my reply. I told my boss the situation because he was PISSED and confused. I had the police go get the keys and was told if I did it again ( have them recover the keys) I'd be looking at grey bars it was a civil matter.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> If you were to do half that stuff in most states you would find yourself in some serious legal trouble.
> 
> Just because a tenant owes rent you can not shut the utilities off even if you are paying them. Most inspections have to be given 24 hour notice unless it is an emergency.
> 
> The best thing is play it smart and take it to court and let that process take it's place.


I'm sorry, I must not have made it clear enough that the last part of my post was meant as a joke. No, any intelligent person would never do those things. Take it to court...quickly. 

But, IF you were to try any of those things I suggested...don't get caught. :innocent:

(for those with no sense of humor, the last statement was meant as a joke :whistling2


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> If you were to do half that stuff in most states you would find yourself in some serious legal trouble.
> 
> Just because a tenant owes rent you can not shut the utilities off even if you are paying them. Most inspections have to be given 24 hour notice unless it is an emergency.
> 
> The best thing is play it smart and take it to court and let that process take it's place.


I have had water turned off on a tenant before. The city wouldn't shut it off so I had it transferred back to my name. 48 hours later I had it disconnected with a no reinstall order until all bills for that address were paid in full. I refused to pay my bill of 2 days so no water. Is it legal, probably not. Do I care, nope. Take me to court, we're headed there anyway and then I don't have pay the filing fees.

I have one buddy with rentals who had his plumber install lockout/tagout shut off valves on all the water services to his buildings. He even points it out to people before they move in.

Here in Wisconsin, I have to give a 12 hour notice to enter. I've had tenants call the police on me for trespassing because they weren't given 24 notice. Fine, I hand the police a copy of the landlord/tenants rights and charges get dropped. You better damn well not have any weed growing in the place either, once the police show up for me, I'm having them check your place for illegal substances too.

While legally the best advice is to let the courts handle it, Financially that's the worst move. You end up losing rent, you end up with more damage, you get stuck with unpaid utilities, etc. I do what it takes to get people out as quick as possible. I've lost more money from bad tenants than I lost from back charges and nopays in P&P.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

As someone who has been a city inspector, worked for HUD, Housing Authorities, owned and managed rentals and lived thru the court system, I cannot count the devious acts done against property and landlords by tenants on their way out. I have gone to trial against deadbeats who knew the law as well or better than me (and I'm pretty good in court even when I represent myself). Vandalizing the property, willful neglect, calling public health, filing restraining orders, etc. You have one party with little or nothing to lose, and another party who risks great loss financially, legally, emotionally, even with their reputation. Slumlords are not even part of this conversation, should someone want to balance the scales.
More often than not, the odds are much better for a defendant with little to lose and time on their side, vs a plaintiff bound by the judicial system to follow the process thru every step or go back to square one.
I know first hand of property owners who have removed occupants from property thru gentle persuasion up to felonious means. Sometimes they just have had enough.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

This is so common it's scary. In MSP (twin Cities) there are ads for $1000 deposit and $500/month rent (1st month rent) on homes that would normally rent at $2000/month. ALL WERE FORECLOSURES. 

In Iowa City we had a Surgeon who sold his Florida home to go back to University of Iowa for a new Surgical training. He rented a mini mansion for $3000/month and the moving trucks (2 semi loads) sat on the street waiting to unload. We were working on the home when his Mercedes pulled into drive asking what we were doing.... Wells Fargo told him to Move On...... Felt really bad for him losing $9000 deposit but it was rented over the internet. 

Had a "Big time" real estate broker renting out 200+ foreclosed properties on a month-to-month basis at $400/month. 

You want to make $$$ just rent FORECLOSURES out


----------

